
How the Biotech Industry Cultivates Positive Media – And Discourages Criticism - emondi
http://progressive.org/magazine/how-the-biotech-industry-cultivates-positive-media/
======
ilamont
I predict intimidation tactics via social media are going to start going the
other way ... activists targeting not just corporations, but their managers
and executives, doxxing them, ridiculing them, and using other types of public
pressure to influence their employers' policies and goals. It's already
happening to a limited extent (see
[http://www.oregonlive.com/washingtoncounty/index.ssf/2016/01...](http://www.oregonlive.com/washingtoncounty/index.ssf/2016/01/post_71.html))
but I think this is just the beginning.

~~~
emondi
You are probably right, but I think that is because those activists might feel
that with such asymmetry of power that is their only resort.

